# Redoing chrome



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

How do you redo your chrome parts? Silver leaf? Silver paint? Is there such thing as chrome leaf? I have done some small areas with a silver pen and it worked great but not very good for a whole bumper. Is there a dip? 

My searches have all come up empty. I tried a gold pen too and it was just ok but I think the silver works better on plastic.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Spazstix Chrome aerosol paint found in RC stores, or Alclad. Of course there are re-chroming companies like: ChromeTech


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks! I will try and find some. 

Chrome tech prices seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360417961933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

Does the EZ chrome tear easy when trying to get into small areas like grilles?
Do you just add more over the top like gold leaf? Are the edges where doubled up very visible?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never used the EZ Chrome but I have used Bare Metal foil Ultra Chrome with good success on bumpers. The trick I used was to paint (spray) the bumper silver/chrome first. After it set and dried, apply the BMF. Depending on the complexity of the bumper. I would use small pieces and fit them together like a puzzle. Will take some time, but worked well for me. Some bumpers I could do with a couple of pieces, others you don't want to know. The key was once the BMF is on, to burnish with a fingernail cuticle tool and blunt toothpick (if needed) to get a good seat, then clean up with a QTip. Finally a clearcoat. PATIENCE and other projects to distract me helped.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Had to try it...The EZ foil is thicker than the Bare Metal foil so it will be harder to cut in tight areas, a little harder to burnish on certain items such as a finned grill. The best thing is it doesn't tear as easy when removing the backing, thus being it's thicker is the drawback. Guess my Bare Metal has gotten old as it's difficult to remove a large piece from the backing, time for some new. With either, I'd suggest a sharp blade for trimming!!! RM


----------



## seikialice88 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ogre said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360417961933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 :thumbsup:



Such a very amazing link!
__________________
Watch The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo Online Free


----------

